
DIY Powerwall Builders Are Using Recycled Laptop Batteries to Power Their Homes - artsandsci
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/kzz7zm/diy-powerwall-builders-are-using-recycled-laptop-batteries-to-power-their-homes
======
EADGBE
Awesome stuff. With the obligatory "don't kill yourself doing something you
shouldn't".

(Slightly off topic) It's funny how affordable solar seems when you remove the
marketing and installation cost from it. Scale when you can. This sort of
storage solution allows that.

------
0xbear
Great idea. Let's use highly flammable devices at the end of their useful life
to power our largely wooden houses. I'm sure the insurance company won't mind
paying when those houses burn to the ground. What could possibly go wrong?

~~~
algirau
Batteries at "the end of their life" have 80% of their capacity remaining.
There is no reason why they can't be put to use, as long as adequate battery
management software is implemented.

~~~
namlem
It's often closer to 60%, but still, it's better than just sending them away
for recycling if you know what you're doing.

